# debutant souahite programmer sur iphone ?



## code (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je suis débutant dans le monde apple et j'aimerai programmer des applications sur iphone mais mais je n'y connais strictement rien, que faut t'il pour pouvoir le faire ? que faut t'il investire ?

1 -Quel matériel faut t'il ? sa puissance, son processeur son system d'exploitation ?quel génération ?
2-Que faut t'il acheter ? un logiciel , un compilateur , un abonnement?? combien ca coûte tout ça? quel années ?

je souhaite le moins inverstire que possible car je ne ferais que ca avec le matériel car j'ai déjà ubuntu et windows 7 cela me suffit emplement

j'ai essayer de chercher sur les forums mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse satisfaisante ? 

en langage je sais coder en php/css/html et java EE.

merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## ntx (9 Juillet 2011)

code a dit:


> 1 -Quel matériel faut t'il ? sa puissance, son processeur son system d'exploitation ?quel génération ?
> 2-Que faut t'il acheter ? un logiciel , un compilateur , un abonnement?? combien ca coûte tout ça? quel années ?



Pour faire des applications natives Cocoa :

Il te faut un Mac. Oublie les Mac PPC, il te faut un modèle avec processeur Intel supportant 10.5, en fin du vie et de support quand sortira 10.7, et donc plutôt 10.6. Et pour pouvoir migrer sur 10.7, un Core2Duo (pas de CoreDuo).
Pour programmer, il te faut Xcode : la version 3 est gratuite et téléchargeable sur le site d'Apple, elle tourne sur 10.5 et 10.6; la version 4 coûte 4&#8364; (disponible sur le Mac App Store) et nécessite Mac OSX 10.6 minimum.
Pour faire tourner tout cela de manière confortable (Xcode plus tous les outils de debugage en temps réel), il faut de la CPU et de la RAM (2Go sont le minimum, 4 Go recommandés)
Et enfin il te faudra apprendre Cocoa, et ce n'est pas le HTML qui va t'aider pour cela :rateau: Mais si tu maîtrises bien java et la POO, c'est un bon début, même si la couche graphique de Cocoa n'a rien à voir avec Swing ou SWT.
Pour mettre tes applications en vente sur l'App Store ou iTunes, il te faut un abonnement (99&#8364; me semble-t-il) 
Après pour des applications utilisant d'autres technologies, je passe mon chemin...


----------



## code (10 Juillet 2011)

merci beaucoup de ta réponse, c'est maintenant plus claire

un core 2 duo minium , ca va me couter plus cher que prévu ,moi qui pensais prendre un vieux tromblon genre un mac des année 2000 c'est rapé. 

donc il me faut un mac suppérieur a 2005 ca va être chaud en budget.

c'est un G5  minium qu'il me faut ?


----------



## ntx (10 Juillet 2011)

code a dit:


> c'est un G5  minium qu'il me faut ?


Non, un G5 est un processeur PowerPC pas Intel. Si tu acquières ce genre de machine, c'est pour ouvrir un musée, pas travailler :rateau: On ne fait pas du développement avec des machines qui ont 10 ans d'âge :rateau:


----------



## code (10 Juillet 2011)

je pensais que les G5 était récent.

quel sont donc les noms des mac ?

macbook?
macbook air ?
macbook pro?
macmini ?

sur le forum d'ocassion, il ne mettent pas toujours le processeur qui 'il y a dedant

dans tout les cas je vais me resigner à chercher un mac avec un core2duo, combien ca coute en occaz plus de 400 euros ?


```
pas du développement avec des machines qui ont 10 ans d'âge :rateau:
```
j'en suis sur que je peux programmer avec java avec un pc althon 3800 +


----------



## ntx (10 Juillet 2011)

code a dit:


> quel sont donc les noms des mac ?
> 
> macbook?
> macbook air ?
> ...


Oui ainsi que iMac et Mac Pro.

Toutes les infos sur les modèles de Mac, actuels et passés sont ici.


> dans tout les cas je vais me resigner à chercher un mac avec un core2duo, combien ca coute en occaz plus de 400 euros ?


Pour les côtes de l'occasion, c'est ici.


> j'en suis sur que je peux programmer avec java avec un pc althon 3800 +


Mon MP de 2008 4x2,8 Ghz avec 2 Go de RAM a du mal avec Xcode 3 quand on commence à utiliser les outils de debugage. Après tu peux choisir de ne pas les utiliser :rateau: Gare à la merde qui sera produite 

Un pro qui veux faire du bon travail commence par s'équiper avec de bons outils.


----------



## Sethii (10 Juillet 2011)

J'ai acheté mon Mac il y a moins de 2 mois, en partie pour m'affranchir de windows, en partie pour découvrir autre chose et enfin avec dans l'idée de faire un peu de dev sur iOS.

Je n'avais pas d'idées précises mais les quelques idées que j'ai eues depuis, un rapide tour dans les dizaines de milliers d'applis m'a montré que d'autres les avaient déjà eues avant moi.

La quantité de matière à apprendre est très importante (tu ne précises pas ton niveau) mais autant le savoir à l'avance.

Perso, j'achète quelques applis entre 0,79 et 3,99 euros mais si tu comptes en déduisant les taxes un bénef de 1 euros par vente; il faudra en vendre 1000 pour rentabiliser un achat de 1000 euros.

Autant le savoir à l'avance.


----------



## code (11 Juillet 2011)

Merci de tous ses renseignement, je vais voir ça de plus près, en ce qui concerne mon niveau j'ai appris tous seul

php/htm/lcss/javascript mysql puis PDO

j'ai un peu fait de java swing

j'ai eu récemment mes examens avec le cnam

programmation procédural et programmation objet avec java.

peut être il faudra que j'apprenne un peu le c++ ?

donc d'apès ce que tu dis pour débuter en programmation avec mac il faut investir

1000 euros   

 c'est chère pour commencer.

de toutes façon je suis obligé de vous croire avec 0 expérience en apple


----------



## Sethii (11 Juillet 2011)

Je n'ai pas couru les petites annonces mais si tu comptes tout :

Mac (+/- récent) + 4euros Xcode + 99euros subscription + quelques livres sur le sujet + iBidule pour quand même tester l'appli ...

Ben on doit pas être loin quand même.


----------



## ntx (11 Juillet 2011)

code a dit:


> peut être il faudra que j'apprenne un peu le c++ ?


Pas nécessaire.


> 1000 euros
> 
> c'est chère pour commencer.


Développe pour Androïd :rateau:


----------



## code (11 Juillet 2011)

on va dire que les 100 euro ce n'est pas moi qui paye, c'est la personne qui me demande si je peux faire l'application.

maintenant cette personne est têtu, elle veut application sur iphone et application sur android.

Je voulais juste testé pour voir si j'arrivais, si j'était à 100% des mes capacité j'aurai fait payer les 1500 euros de plus pour son applis


----------



## Larme (11 Juillet 2011)

Oui, enfin engager quelqu'un qui ne sait pas programmer en Objective-C pour qu'il code sur iPhone, c'est assez bizarre... Autant du point de vue du payeur, que du développeur...


----------



## ntx (11 Juillet 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Oui, enfin engager quelqu'un qui ne sait pas programmer en Objective-C pour qu'il code sur iPhone, c'est assez bizarre... Autant du point de vue du payeur, que du développeur...


Oui, les 1000  de la machine ne seront rien comparés au coup du temps passé à te former à Cocoa : des semaines, si ce n'est des mois


----------



## code (12 Juillet 2011)

Combien de temps estime tu par mois ? en sachant que je consacre 10h/jours, si c'est supérieur a 1 ans je laisse tomber

 comme pour netbeans il sait crée des boutons tous seul après on se charge des actions ?


----------



## Sethii (12 Juillet 2011)

Il y a une série de tutoriels consacrés à Cocoa Touch sur Youtube. C'est fait par "thenewboston".

Visionne-les, ça te donnera une bonne idée à la fois du degré de complexité et si au départ de cela tu peux faire ton appli.

Le nom exact : iPhone Development Tutorial en 37 vidéos (mais le gars est assez verbeux et les tutos durent 6-8 minutes en moyenne).


----------



## code (12 Juillet 2011)

merci setthi, j'ai visualiser 2 ou3 tuto, c'est exactement la même philosophie que netbeans, avant je m'enbêtait a crée panel par panel, a utiliser la class frame et dès que j'ai découvert l'assistant graphique, c'est plus simple et plus rapide en developpement, c'est quand même bien assister on va pas s'embêter a recrée toute l'interface.

je pense le plus dur est de trouver un mac a prix abordable, je verrais ca plus tard pour le moment je suis en plein zend framework

merci encore


----------

